# Chinese Water Dragon Advise Please!!! =)



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

hi everyone,
just thaught ide start up a post as someone has been in touch with me regarding a water dragon they want rid of i have agreed to take in this dragon as a rescue. however i have never kept any sort of lizzard i am more of a snake lover but this animal is in need of a home and i am willing to give her one.
she is a 4 year old female who has been neglected underweight has some nose rub and was in a state when this person took her home. they have tried to work with her but she is slightly agressive and so they dont feel confident to keep her so this is the reason i am having her here.
i have been reading as many care sheets as i can and reading up all over google but i would like some advise from people who actually keep these animals. 
i have a good understanding of their dietry needs which wont be any problem for me. my main concern is the heating they need so any advise on this would be very much appreciated 
i know she has a heat lamp in with her but i have read they need more than this.
also any other ino you feel i'm best to have would also be very much appreciated.
i am having her delivered on Saturday so i would really like to be prepared or her.
i will also be taking her to the vets on monday for a full check up to ensure she has no parasites or any other problems.
many thanks
Nicola.=)


----------



## snOOpy86 (Jun 26, 2008)

Heating wise u need a basking spot of up to 90* and a cool end down to about 70*
A UV light is also required, and humidity should be kept around 70%.
**forgot to add night time temps should be about 70-75*

A good website to get All the information you need is Tricia's Chinese Water Dragon, Reptile and Amphibian Care Page (Water Dragon care, Reptile care, Amphibian care)

What size viv will you be keeping her in?


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

They need quite a lot of water to get in so they can fully submerse themselves. Change it everyday. Use orchid bark as a sunstrate to help keeping the viv humid enough. You will need at least 4ft tall 3ft wide 2 ft deep viv for her. best to use a wooden one with glass doors as all glass viv's will send her mad and she will constantly bash herself off the glass.

I use a ceramic heat bulb for heating. i would recommend a 250w as you can get more control with it over a 150w. it will need to be on a thermostat as well. have plenty of hides and branches for her to climb and hide in.


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there, a ceramic heater for heat (i use 150w) is your best bet and a basking bulb for basking (60w).

The ambient temp during the day should be around 88degrees and 78 at night.

D♦uring the day make sure that their is a cold end in your viv. 

Not cold as such just maybe 75-78 degrees.

As i said above you can achieve this with a ceramic heater on a pulse stat.

Also i use a large wash basin for my dragons to have a good swim in.

Edit: Also make sure that you have a 5% UVB tube in the enclosure running the full width of the viv.

As for your basking spot, you want that around 92-95degrees, i dont have my basking bulb on a stat as it never reaches hotter than that but if it does you can add a dimmer switch to it.

If you need any more info just ask :2thumb:

Edit: Also make sure that you have a 5% UVB tube running the full width of the viv and hide places for the dragons so they can retreat from the UV.


----------



## snOOpy86 (Jun 26, 2008)

I use one of these on a stat to control my day/night temps Galaxy® 180W Tubular Heater - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for all the info everyone i think i'm fully aware of everything now.
as far as know she is in 3.5 ft viv at the moment however i'm not sure on the height or the depth but it wont be a problem as i can get my OH to build her a suitable sized viv. well i'm going to have to get her a UV light as she does nt have one in with her and i will replace all her branches and hides with new ones as apparently its all in one hell of a mess.
i will update this thread once she is here and let you all know how she is settling in

thank;'s again everyone or all the info its very much appreciated:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> well i'm going to have to get her a UV light as she does nt have one in with her


that is very worrying. are you sure?
i would make sure you tell the vet that when you go in as she might have MBD. without UV they can't process the calcium in their food and then problems begin.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

Jeffers_56 said:


> that is very worrying. are you sure?
> i would make sure you tell the vet that when you go in as she might have MBD. without UV they can't process the calcium in their food and then problems begin.


from what they have told me she has in the viv there is only the heat lamp but deffinately no uv.
i know that she is underweight, has nose rub and the viv as in a state when she was picked up up but i dont know any more than that. she will be arriving here tomorow at lunch time so i will know more then.
as she is underweight how often would you advise i feed her she is an adult i think around 4 years old? also how often would you recomend i feed her pinkies?
i also know that the previouse owner has never fed her pinkies she has lived on crickets and wax worms.
any advise would be very much appreciated thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> from what they have told me she has in the viv there is only the heat lamp but deffinately no uv.
> i know that she is underweight, has nose rub and the viv as in a state when she was picked up up but i dont know any more than that. she will be arriving here tomorow at lunch time so i will know more then.
> as she is underweight how often would you advise i feed her she is an adult i think around 4 years old? also how often would you recomend i feed her pinkies?
> i also know that the previouse owner has never fed her pinkies she has lived on crickets and wax worms.
> any advise would be very much appreciated thanks for all the help so far


Crickets, Locust, Mealworms and the occasional waxworm will be fine. Don't recommend you feed her pinkies as it's debatable on whether they actually benefit from them or not.
I've heard of people giving female's them when they're about to lay eggs but apart from that, if you're going to use pinkies, use them very sparingly.

We feed our dragons every day just as much as they will eat, this is recommended as they're very active and will eat regularly.
Make sure to dust your live food with something like Nutrobal too : victory:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

ok thanks for that.:2thumb:
also i have just learnt that she is missing a claw


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

hi guys she arrived today.
very thin, has quite bad scaring from nose rub also she is missing the end of her tail and one of her toes.
her viv is pathetic its 4 foot long 1 foot deep and 1 foot high, my OH is building her a massive viv in the next couple of days she will think all her christmases have come at once bless her. as for UV there isnt any so i will also need to sort that ASAP she has a heat bulb but its usless the viv is only at 22 degrees clecius she has been kept apporlingly.
well all i can say is that she now hasa forever home here with us and we will kit her out to the max with everything she needs and she can then enjoy her life the way she deserves.

thanks for everyones help i'm sure i will be back on here with more questions soon. thank's again
Nicola.


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

this is phonix's OH should i give her reptoboost in her water also she as eaten arond 15 black crickets since she has been here and she seems quite lively and my misses said that her claw was missing its her toe not claw iv given the viv a clean out and put some plastic plants in so she feals more secure also could people put up some pics of there vivs set up so i can get an idea of what to do on making it and designing it thanks dave


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Great to hear you guys are doing this for this little girl. 

Heres a few pics of my dragons set up to try help you out a bit.




























This is an older one but lets you see the full viv.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for posting the pics of your vivs they look fab and have given us a good few ideas
well now hopefully by the end of this week she will be in her new home its going to cost a bomb but she's well worth it poor girl. 
thank's again everyone. :2thumb:


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah it does cost alot, ive spent in excess of £1000 on their viv, but they are very happy, so im very happy! Well worth the money.

Also show pics once its up and running pleasee :2thumb:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

lol yeah i will do.:2thumb:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Crickets, Locust, Mealworms and the occasional waxworm will be fine. Don't recommend you feed her pinkies as it's debatable on whether they actually benefit from them or not.
> I've heard of people giving female's them when they're about to lay eggs but apart from that, if you're going to use pinkies, use them very sparingly.
> 
> We feed our dragons every day just as much as they will eat, *this is recommended* as they're very active and will eat regularly.
> Make sure to dust your live food with something like Nutrobal too : victory:


who recommended this?

yes they should be fed daily if they are babys and still growing.

if you feed an adult all they can eat everyday they will become overwieght very quickly.

i feed my 3 3 year old adults every other day and sometimes even leave it 3 days. yes they may be active but not as active as they would be in the wild as they have to hunt for the food they find and burn off energy as they are doing this.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

scotty123 said:


> who recommended this?
> 
> yes they should be fed daily if they are babys and still growing.
> 
> ...


Oh don't get bitchy, I've had enough experience with them thanks.

Did they not say she is very underweight? In this case I DO think they should be fed daily to get the weight back on. 

As far as yours go, that's great, but it's a different case here, not a healthy three year old dragon.
As an FYI, ours are still young and therefore SHOULD be fed everyday.

Don't attack next time, check beforehand : victory:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

lol ummm well just to clarify that yes she is very underweight you can actually see her ribs so i am feeding every day as much as she will eat to faten her up since being here for the last two days she is starting to look more green than the dull horible colour she was when she first got here, and has also put on a bit of weight.
when she reaches the right size or an adult 4 year old female dragon then i shall cut the days down.:2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> lol ummm well just to clarify that yes she is very underweight you can actually see her ribs so i am feeding every day as much as she will eat to faten her up since being here for the last two days she is starting to look more green than the dull horible colour she was when she first got here, and has also put on a bit of weight.
> when she reaches the right size or an adult 4 year old female dragon then i shall cut the days down.:2thumb:


Yeah if she's that underweight, feeding every day is a must.
Good to hear she's looking better, keep up the good work :2thumb:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Oh don't get bitchy, I've had enough experience with them thanks.
> 
> Did they not say she is very underweight? In this case I DO think they should be fed daily to get the weight back on.
> 
> ...


WTF, i wasnt attacking :bash:

you posted a general statement 'its recommended they should be fed daily as their active' and i was saying that this isnt the case and was offering my advise.

god people are so touchy on this forum i forgot why i dont bother posting anymore.

to the OP good luck getting your dragion back to good health


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

scotty123 said:


> WTF, i wasnt attacking :bash:
> 
> you posted a general statement 'its recommended they should be fed daily as their active' and i was saying that this isnt the case and was offering my advise.
> 
> ...


But you jumped to assumptions.

Please don't over dramatise it. Simple mistake, but you made out that I was giving wrong advice, which gets annoying when people don't think twice. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> *But you jumped to assumptions*.
> 
> Please don't over dramatise it. Simple mistake, but you made out that I was giving wrong advice, which gets annoying when people don't think twice. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well no not really, you recommended that she feed an adult every day as much as they want to eat (yes in this case she is underwieght but you did not state that - see below)



xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> from what they have told me she has in the viv there is only the heat lamp but deffinately no uv.
> i know that she is underweight, has nose rub and the viv as in a state when she was picked up up but i dont know any more than that. she will be arriving here tomorow at lunch time so i will know more then.
> *as she is underweight how often would you advise i feed her she is an adult i think around 4 years old?* also how often would you recomend i feed her pinkies?
> i also know that the previouse owner has never fed her pinkies she has lived on crickets and wax worms.
> any advise would be very much appreciated thanks for all the help so far





Nicky_KM said:


> Crickets, Locust, Mealworms and the occasional waxworm will be fine. Don't recommend you feed her pinkies as it's debatable on whether they actually benefit from them or not.
> I've heard of people giving female's them when they're about to lay eggs but apart from that, if you're going to use pinkies, use them very sparingly.
> 
> *We feed our dragons every day just as much as they will eat, this is recommended as they're very active and will eat regularly*.
> Make sure to dust your live food with something like Nutrobal too : victory:


now me just reading through the thread saw this and thought i would question it thats all. maybe you should be more clear in your post as you get people who take whats on the internet as gospel and could take this statement as for any age dragon. not everyone is going to pm you and ask how old your dragons are specifically : victory:

tbh i wish id never bothered - im not lucking for an argument i was merely posting my opinion.


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

scotty123 said:


> well no not really, you recommended that she feed an adult every day as much as they want to eat (yes in this case she is underwieght but you did not state that - see below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame on you scotty for not reading minds!!!
everyone but you obviously knew that nicky's dragons were still young der:whistling2:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jeffers_56 said:


> shame on you scotty for not reading minds!!!
> everyone but you obviously knew that nicky's dragons were still young der:whistling2:


 
sorry my crystal ball wasnt working today :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Jeffers_56 said:


> shame on you scotty for not reading minds!!!
> everyone but you obviously knew that nicky's dragons were still young der:whistling2:


Oh no need to be immature and sarcy. :whip:

No he didn't know that and fair enough, but at the same time the OP didn't post what age hers was, just that it was underweight.

Anyway give it up for goodness sake... at least the OP now has a good idea on her feeding habits.

Man... everyone's about jumping on the bandwagon these days eh?


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

scotty123 said:


> now me just reading through the thread saw this and thought i would question it thats all. maybe you should be more clear in your post as you get people who take whats on the internet as gospel and could take this statement as for any age dragon. not everyone is going to pm you and ask how old your dragons are specifically : victory:
> 
> tbh i wish id never bothered - im not lucking for an argument i was merely posting my opinion.


Yeah probably should have been more clear. I wasn't lucking for an argument either you know.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Yeah probably should have been more clear. I wasn't lucking for an argument either you know.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

me neither lol

anyway - as you say the OP should have plenty of feeding ideas for now 

do you have any pics of your dragons nicky? always good to see a fellow water dragon keepers gang :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

scotty123 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> me neither lol
> 
> ...


Sure do! I'll pm you with a link to a thread that was made for them. :2thumb:

Also, I'll need to get some new pics up of them 'cause they've grown quite a bit since! :lol2:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Sure do! I'll pm you with a link to a thread that was made for them. :2thumb:
> 
> Also, I'll need to get some new pics up of them 'cause they've grown quite a bit since! :lol2:


ok cool,

yeh they grow so fast when there little before you know it their huge! lol


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

scotty123 said:


> ok cool,
> 
> yeh they grow so fast when there little before you know it their huge! lol


Haha tell me about it! Our female is bigger than we'd ever have imagined!
My dad saw them for the first time since we got them yesterday and he couldn't believe his eyes :lol2: 
By the way, well done on the amount of successful eggs too! I'm impressed :2thumb:


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

the dragon is doing very well now she looks great and she as started shedding is that a good thing iv also posted a thred in habbitat for advice take a look you may need to go on to my profile on find my threads


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

here is some pics these was taken 3 days ago she looks even better now


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

davidniclee said:


> here is some pics these was taken 3 days ago she looks even better now image
> image


 
you can see the nose rub in one of the pics will try and get some better pics asap 

and wood for the viv should be here tomorrow or monday so far with wood screws its cost £110


----------



## JRWH (Jun 6, 2010)

i havent got one yet, but like you im getting one real soon, hopefully! 
from the research ive done, the hot end should be in the high 80's with a basking spot of around 90. and the cold end about 10 degrees lower. How big is she? the nose rub probably means she's in a enclosure thats too small.


----------



## JRWH (Jun 6, 2010)

forgot to mention, dont forget UVB :lol2:


----------



## JRWH (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry, feeling real stupid! didnt see all the previous posts!


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

not a prob mate and the viv is way to small thats why im building a big one and day time temps should be between 29-31 oC and night time between 24-26.5 oC and the fluorescent ubv buld needs to be in the 290 to 320 nm range not sure if you knew that


----------



## JRWH (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for the advice! . i had a good idea. i hope she makes a qood and quick recovery! i solute you for being the couple to make her happy!


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

you sure its a girl?
it looks very much like my male with a more pointy face and larger jowles than a female would have


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jeffers_56 said:


> you sure its a girl?
> it looks very much like my male with a more pointy face and larger jowles than a female would have


 
i thought this - the couil0ouration under the chin is identical to my males altouhg there is a distinct lack of spines and a crest?

any chance the OP can get some more pics up?


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Haha tell me about it! Our female is bigger than we'd ever have imagined!
> My dad saw them for the first time since we got them yesterday and he couldn't believe his eyes :lol2:
> By the way, well done on the amount of successful eggs too! I'm impressed :2thumb:


 
that was last year lol forgot to change my sig :2thumb:

had a pretty quiet year this year only 1 batch of eggs from 1 female. maybe my fella dragons firing blanks lmao


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

scotty123 said:


> i thought this - the couil0ouration under the chin is identical to my males altouhg there is a distinct lack of spines and a crest?
> 
> any chance the OP can get some more pics up?


yeah was thinking that but maybe with it not having UV with the previous owner it might have stunted the growth of them or something. but the pink/red colour is like my male too. you never know now its with a new owner and already improving by the sound of things they might start to pop out and develop properly


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

It does look like a male tbh, the lack of spikes could be down to lack of humidity in previous life. 

Can you get any pics of 'her' femoral pores, this would help alot


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i was thinkin she could be male from what ive read about them ive only gone from what the previouse owner has told me and also he said she had laid eggs in the previouse years how true this is i really couldnt say 
i will ask my OH to post up some better pics for you all to look at tomorrow i need to charge up my camera thanks everyone for all your advise its all very much appreciated. :2thumb::no1:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

well we have just taken some photos as the camera had a bit of life in it.
there is no doubt he is deffinately a male and not a female but i will post them up shortly for you all to give your views on .:2thumb:
so if he is a male then god knows what his previouse owner is on about.:devil:


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

just a relaxing pic thought i would put it up









and the important pic


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry for taking so long posting pics


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

so what do you all think i'm going with male now : victory:


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

100% male you got there!

Shame about his spikes :devil:

One of my dragons have lost their spikes due to the terrible conditions the shop kept them in!

At least you are giving him the best care possible now 

Also what size is he?


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i'm not sure really at a guess i would say just over 2 ft 

i feel so bad for him i wish he was in perfect nic and was treated the way he should of been from the start some people are just so cruel its unfair. 
well he's here with us now forever and being spoilt rotten and also costing a flipping fortune but he deserves it bless him well as we now know he is a male ide better give him a name.:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> i'm not sure really at a guess i would say just over 2 ft
> 
> i feel so bad for him i wish he was in perfect nic and was treated the way he should of been from the start some people are just so cruel its unfair.
> well he's here with us now forever and being spoilt rotten and also costing a flipping fortune but he deserves it bless him well as we now know he is a male ide better give him a name.:2thumb:


you tend to find its through ignorance and not direct cruelty that they are mistreated. lack of information and bad shops not telling people the full crack. when i got my female off a friend she was in a 1 ft high by 2 ft long by 1 ft deep viv. and we were told she was a guy. until she popped out some eggs on the floor one night. all of this was down to a shop giving very bad advice to my friend who just took it as gospel. needless to say she lives like a queen now. its worth spending the money and time with them they're so funny and lovely lizards


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i can see what you are saying but in this persons case it was different he knew he was in a bad state and basicaloly told my friend he couldnt be bothered with it and he just wanted rid. :devil:

i suppose in some cases like you have just said it is not always the owners fault but also at the smae time i always believe that research should be done before buying an animal everyone knows that pet shops will say anything to get their money

with the sexing situation he had also told my friend that he was female and that he layed eggs every year now that is just a blatent lie he 100% male but if lays eggs this year then i would be so confused. lol!
thank you for the coment though :2thumb:


----------

